# Autoantonimi



## Elkelon

Ho cercato sul forum ma non ho trovato niente a riguardo.
Mi sapreste dire alcune parole omografe e omofone che siano anche il contrario di se stesse? Che io ricordi, mi vengono in mente solo
"Sbarrare": chiudere con sbarre o aprire al massimo bocca, occhi;
"Ovvero": cioè o oppure;
e "Affatto": del tutto o per niente.

Dico grazie in anticipo per l'aiuto a tutti quelli che sapranno illuminarmi!

Saluti


----------



## laurentius87

Per esempio _spolverare_, nel senso di 1. ripulire dalla polvere e 2. cospargere di un sottile strato di sostanza in polvere

_Ricordati di spolverare lo scaffale __[togliere la polvere]__!_
_La ricetta dice di spolverare la torta di zucchero a velo [cospargere di polvere]_


----------



## effeundici

*Ospite*

_sm_
1.chi accoglie in casa sua una persona
2. la persona accolta in casa d'altri

Una parola praticamente inutile! Non si sa mai di chi stanno parlando!


----------



## infinite sadness

Affittare:
1. dare in affitto
2. prendere in affitto


----------



## Elkelon

Grazie a tutti e tre 
Ospite poi era lampante 

Io avrei trovato anche "schiantare", usato sia per sbattere a terra o contro qualcosa, sia per strappare via (ma forse con questo significato è usato solo in Toscana, non so).

Se ve ne vengono altri in mente, non fate complimenti e aggiungete.


----------



## infinite sadness

_brunetta_ = graziosa ed avvenente ragazza di carnagione o capelli scuri
_Brunetta_ = praticamente... l'opposto


----------



## Elkelon

infinite sadness said:


> _brunetta_ = graziosa ed avvenente ragazza di carnagione o capelli scuri
> _Brunetta_ = praticamente... l'opposto



ahahaha, bellissimo!!


----------



## infinite sadness

*imparare
* *1.* *a.* Acquistare cognizione di qualche cosa...
*3.* Nell’uso pop. (erroneo ma largamente diffuso), insegnare


*curioso
**1.* Desideroso di conoscere, di sapere, .... (ha curiosità)
*3.* Che attira l’attenzione per qualche stranezza o bizzarria (suscita curiosità)



*apparente
**1.* *a.* Che appare chiaro, manifesto.
*2.* Che pare ma non è.


*avanti
**2.* Avv. di tempo. Indica anteriorità,......
... In altri casi indica invece posteriorità,.......


*sanzionare*
*1.* *a.* approvare 
*2.* Assoggettare a sanzione


*storia
**4.* Racconto di un insieme di vicende e avvenimenti reali..
*      c.* Cosa inventata, racconto bugiardo, fandonia


*spuntato
*1. senza punta, con la punta rotta o troncata (matita spuntata, rami spuntati)
2. che ha messo fuori la punta (erba spuntata, dente spuntato)


----------



## Montesacro

Elkelon said:


> "Affatto": del tutto o per niente.



Be', ma quest'esempio è sbagliato.
"Affatto" ha solo il significato di _del tutto_, _completamente_.
Solo se segue una negazione allora assume il significato di _per niente_ (es. "niente affatto").

Certo, ormai è invalso l'uso del semplice "affatto" con valenza negativa. Ma ciò non toglie che sia un grave sfondone...


----------



## Elkelon

Montesacro said:


> Be', ma quest'esempio è sbagliato.
> "Affatto" ha solo il significato di _del tutto_, _completamente_.
> Solo se segue una negazione allora assume il significato di _per niente_ (es. "niente affatto").
> 
> Certo, ormai è invalso l'uso del semplice "affatto" con valenza negativa. Ma ciò non toglie che sia un grave sfondone...



A meno che gran parte dei dizionari mentano, "affatto" _ha_ valore negativo come sottolineato qua sotto:
*
Dallo Zanichelli

affatto *     [af-fàt-to]     avverbio     

     del tutto:     Esempio: hanno idee affatto diverse
     per nulla; si usa per dare più forza a una negazione:     Esempio: non ho affatto voglia di vederti; "sei stanco?" "niente affatto"
 *usato da solo nelle risposte, ha valore negativo:     Esempio: "sei triste?" "affatto",     non sono per niente triste.*
 

Saluti


----------



## infinite sadness

_*Assolutamente.*_


----------



## Montesacro

Elkelon said:


> A meno che gran parte dei dizionari mentano, "affatto" _ha_ valore negativo come sottolineato qua sotto:
> 
> *Dallo Zanichelli*
> 
> 
> *affatto *[af-fàt-to] avverbio
> (...)
> *usato da solo nelle risposte, ha valore negativo: Esempio: "sei triste?" "affatto", non sono per niente triste.*


 
No, affatto non ha valore negativo.
La "gran parte dei dizionari" ne registra semplicemente l'uso (sbagliato). Ammesso e non concesso che sia la "gran parte dei dizionari".
Poi, certo, è tutta una questione di approccio prescrittivo o descrittivo alla loro compilazione.

Dal Treccani:


> *affatto*
> *(...)*
> Non ha per sé stesso valore negativo; è perciò ritenuto scorretto l’uso del semplice _affatto_, non raro nelle risposte, col senso di «niente affatto, no davvero».


----------



## Necsus

È un altro esempio dei conflitti tra norma e uso, che tanto spesso si riscontrano nella lingua. Questo è quanto detto in merito da Serianni [XII,47]:

"_Affatto_, 'del tutto' si può adoperare, secondo il suo valore originario, in frasi affermative: «la forma estetica è _affatto_ indipendente dall'intellettiva» (Croce). Essendosi diffuso sempre più come rafforzativo della negazione («oggi non fa _affatto_ caldo»), si trova anche da solo come negativo col senso di 'per niente', 'punto', 'in nessun modo': «Disturbo? - _Affatto_» (nell'uso più sorvegliato è bene servirsi comunque di un avverbio o pronome negativo: «niente _affatto_»)".


----------



## laurentius87

Dice il Devoto-Oli:

*affatto *
In tutto e per tutto, interamente: il suo è un punto di vista a. diverso ♦ Spesso come rafforzativo di non: non l’ho visto a.; niente a., per nulla (*erroneamente *anche assol., specie nelle risposte negative: “sei arrabbiato?” “Affatto!”).


----------



## Elkelon

Siamo andati _affatto _fuori tema a quanto pare.  

Ringrazio IS per la lunga lista di parole a cui non avevo pensato e spero ne aggiungiate qualche altra.


----------



## valanikla

Ciao a tutti!
A me ne è venuto in mente uno ieri, non so se è corretto:

sacco: un sacco della pattumiera (uno solo)  / un sacco di pattumiera (davvero tanta)


----------



## pizzi

*Acuto* e *ottuso*

Angolo acuto = stretto, di piccola ampiezza
Persona acuta = di grande intelligenza e finezza di osservazione; persona con apertura mentale

Angolo ottuso = largo, aperto
Persona ottusa = di poca intelligenza; persona con notevole chiusura mentale


----------



## effeundici

*1. Bandire : *annunciare/ dare avvio ad un procedimento
2. *Bandire*: porre al bando / esiliare


----------



## effeundici

PAUROSO

Le persone paurose fuggono dalle esperienze paurose


----------

